# DNO are you nuts.



## Turningacorner (May 5, 2022)

Why would anyone take this? It isa pro-drug that is metabolized as Dextro-Amphetamine.  If your going to get into to speed, give your body a break and just get some real shit. Meth is alot less cardio toxic than Dex, and way safer than DNO.  I have had scripts for both 5mg Dexedrine, and 5mg Desoxyn, and  those orange triangles would get your heart rate up;.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 5, 2022)

Shut up


----------



## Beti ona (May 5, 2022)

What is DNO?


----------



## Bridgestone (May 5, 2022)

_Troll - level 1._


----------



## RiR0 (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Why would anyone take this? It isa pro-drug that is metabolized as Dextro-Amphetamine.  If your going to get into to speed, give your body a break and just get some real shit. Meth is alot less cardio toxic than Dex, and way safer than DNO.  I have had scripts for both 5mg Dexedrine, and 5mg Desoxyn, and  those orange triangles would get your heart rate up;.


Another quality post.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Turningacorner said:


> Why would anyone take this? It isa pro-drug that is metabolized as Dextro-Amphetamine.  If your going to get into to speed, give your body a break and just get some real shit. Meth is alot less cardio toxic than Dex, and way safer than DNO.  I have had scripts for both 5mg Dexedrine, and 5mg Desoxyn, and  those orange triangles would get your heart rate up;.


Interesting post. Don't mind @ RiR0 , he just hates everything he doesn't understand. We don't condone illicit street drug use here though
. And I think you actually kinda gave meth a one-up somehow. But Okay bro, you do you. I don't believe Meth is less cardio toxic than dexedrine but I know you're smarter than me and know better so actually I do believe.


----------

